# Kernel dumps: fd duplication?

## amazarak

Hi,

First of all hello to everyone, as I am new to this forum.

Since a couple of weeks I am struggling to install Gentoo on my Asus F3SV laptop.

The biggest problem I am facing are kernel dumps which appear during system shutdown.

Here's the example from my /var/log/messages:

```

Feb 19 06:42:23 flora ------------[ cut here ]------------

Feb 19 06:42:23 flora kernel BUG at fs/open.c:1018!

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora invalid opcode: 0000 [1] SMP 

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora CPU 0 

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora Modules linked in: ipv6 nvidia(P)

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora Pid: 8543, comm: bash Tainted: P        2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #3

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff80291dbb>]  [<ffffffff80291dbb>] fd_install+0x5b/0x60

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora RSP: 0018:ffff81013b19dee8  EFLAGS: 00010202

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora RAX: ffff81012634a000 RBX: ffff81013b526600 RCX: 000000000000000a

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora RDX: ffff81011d243980 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff81013b526680

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora RBP: ffff81013b526680 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: ffffffff80291d8f

Feb 19 06:42:24 flora R10: 0000000000000036 R11: 0000000000000212 R12: 000000000000000a

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora R13: ffff81013eaf7280 R14: ffff81013b526680 R15: ffff81013eaf7280

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora FS:  00002acc7995cf40(0000) GS:ffffffff80942000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora CR2: 000000000060c1bc CR3: 000000013df07000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Process bash (pid: 8543, threadinfo ffff81013b19c000, task ffff81013e9c8e30)

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Stack:  000000000000000a ffff81013b526600 000000000000000a 000000000000000a

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora 000000000000000a ffffffff802a0ed5 ffffffff80292394 0000000000000000

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora fffffffffffffff7 ffff81013eaf7280 0000000000000001 000000000000000a

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Call Trace:

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff802a0ed5>] dupfd+0x155/0x180

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff80292394>] do_sys_open+0xc4/0xf0

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff802a1231>] sys_fcntl+0x1b1/0x340

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff8020b8ce>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Code: 0f 0b eb fe 90 48 83 ec 18 48 89 1c 24 48 89 6c 24 08 48 89 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RIP  [<ffffffff80291dbb>] fd_install+0x5b/0x60

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RSP <ffff81013b19dee8>

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffffffff72a8 RIP: 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff80291dd5>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora PGD 203067 PUD 204067 PMD 0 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Oops: 0000 [2] SMP 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora CPU 0 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Modules linked in: ipv6 nvidia(P)

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Pid: 8543, comm: bash Tainted: P      D 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #3

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff80291dd5>]  [<ffffffff80291dd5>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RSP: 0018:ffff81013b19dc98  EFLAGS: 00010292

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RAX: ffff81012634a010 RBX: ffffffffffff7280 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RDX: ffff81013b19dfd8 RSI: ffff81013b526600 RDI: ffffffffffff7280

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: ffffffff8023d00b

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000443 R12: ffff81013b526600

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora R13: ffff81011d243980 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: 0000000000000000

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffffffff80942000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora CR2: ffffffffffff72a8 CR3: 0000000000201000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Process bash (pid: 8543, threadinfo ffff81013b19c000, task ffff81013e9c8e30)

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Stack:  0000000000000103 0000000000000000 ffff81013b526600 ffffffff8023bbd9

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora ffff810129440900 ffff81013b526600 ffff81013e9c8e30 ffff81013e9c9490

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora 0000000000000001 ffff81013b526680 ffff81013eaf7280 ffffffff8023d026

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Call Trace:

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff8023bbd9>] put_files_struct+0xe9/0x120

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff8023d026>] do_exit+0x196/0x910

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff806fa6a1>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x31/0x40

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff8020d1d2>] die+0x52/0x70

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff8020d6a4>] do_invalid_op+0x84/0xa0

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff80291dbb>] fd_install+0x5b/0x60

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff8029bf39>] get_write_access+0x39/0x60

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff8029d756>] may_open+0x206/0x2d0

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff806fac6d>] error_exit+0x0/0x84

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff80291d8f>] fd_install+0x2f/0x60

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff80291dbb>] fd_install+0x5b/0x60

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff80291d8f>] fd_install+0x2f/0x60

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff802a0ed5>] dupfd+0x155/0x180

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff80292394>] do_sys_open+0xc4/0xf0

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff802a1231>] sys_fcntl+0x1b1/0x340

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora [<ffffffff8020b8ce>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Code: 8b 47 28 48 89 f5 85 c0 74 56 48 8b 47 20 48 85 c0 74 48 48 

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RIP  [<ffffffff80291dd5>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora RSP <ffff81013b19dc98>

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora CR2: ffffffffffff72a8

Feb 19 06:42:26 flora Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

```

I am almost sure that the problem is with nvidia-drivers, because I've restarted the whole gentoo installation from scratch recently, and the problem re-appeared just after installing the drivers.

Architecture is x86_64 (amd64), profile linux-default/desktop.

All ebuilds are most recent, stable.

Here's my kernel config:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8

# Sun Feb 17 00:03:59 2008

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=16

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=m

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda9"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RR=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP=y

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

CONFIG_ATL1=y

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1440

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=900

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=y

# CONFIG_ITCO_VENDOR_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=y

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=y

# CONFIG_TCG_NSC is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL is not set

CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=y

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

CONFIG_SPI=y

# CONFIG_SPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

#

# SPI Master Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG=y

#

# SPI Protocol Masters

#

CONFIG_SPI_AT25=y

# CONFIG_SPI_SPIDEV is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_TLE62X0 is not set

CONFIG_W1=m

CONFIG_W1_CON=y

#

# 1-wire Bus Masters

#

# CONFIG_W1_MASTER_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2490 is not set

# CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2482 is not set

#

# 1-wire Slaves

#

# CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_THERM is not set

# CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_SMEM is not set

# CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433 is not set

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2760=m

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760=m

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=2048

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=y

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C348 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6902 is not set

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=y

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp852"

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

CONFIG_DLM=m

# CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ=y

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC=y

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

CONFIG_LOCKDEP=y

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKDEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ABLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Any suggestions?

If you need any additional info, I'll be happy to provide it.

cheersLast edited by amazarak on Wed Feb 20, 2008 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

What version of nvidia drivers, the kernel, etc.  I know you said "most recent, stable" but it's much more convenient if you just tell us what's installed as the most recent, stable package will not necessarily be the same thing from one day to the next.  That in mind, have you tried using the most recent drivers, period?

----------

## amazarak

 *didymos wrote:*   

> What version of nvidia drivers, the kernel, etc.  I know you said "most recent, stable" but it's much more convenient if you just tell us what's installed.

 

Good point.

Output of emerge -pv nvidia-drivers gentoo-sources:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r8  USE="symlink -build" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19  USE="acpi gtk (-multilib)" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Update: 20/02/2008

The problem seems to have nothing to do with the nvidia driver, as I suspected previously. Kernel crashes during almost every shutdown now. I've dig through code which reports the bugs/failures etc. and it dumps in places where a check is performed for some fd's which should be NULL (but they apparently turn out not to be).

Below another report example:

```

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora get_unused_fd: slot 3 not NULL!

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora get_unused_fd: slot 4 not NULL!

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffffffffa8e8 RIP: 

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora [<ffffffff80236950>] dup_fd+0x1b0/0x2f0

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora PGD 203067 PUD 204067 PMD 0 

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora Oops: 0002 [1] SMP 

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora CPU 0 

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora Modules linked in: ipv6 nvidia(P)

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora Pid: 31840, comm: runscript.sh Tainted: P        2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #3

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff80236950>]  [<ffffffff80236950>] dup_fd+0x1b0/0x2f0

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora RSP: 0018:ffff810133213d58  EFLAGS: 00010286

Feb 20 22:18:24 flora RAX: ffff8100bebc2cb8 RBX: ffff81012fab5818 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffffffffffffa8c0 RDI: 000000000000003e

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RBP: ffff8100bebc2cd8 R08: 0000000000000002 R09: 0000000000000001

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora R10: ffff8100bebc2c00 R11: 0000000000000002 R12: ffff8101030d1340

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora R13: ffff8100bebc2c10 R14: 0000000000000040 R15: 0000000000000008

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora FS:  00002ba03f328f40(0000) GS:ffffffff80942000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora CR2: ffffffffffffa8e8 CR3: 0000000133767000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Process runscript.sh (pid: 31840, threadinfo ffff810133212000, task ffff81013fda0000)

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Stack:  0000000000000023 ffff810133213dc4 ffff81013f7d3900 ffff81013f7d3980

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora ffff8100bebc2c00 ffff81013daa8000 ffff81013fda0000 ffff81013daa8000

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora 0000000001200011 ffff81013daa8000 0000000000000000 ffffffff80236ae5

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Call Trace:

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff80236ae5>] copy_files+0x55/0x80

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff802374b8>] copy_process+0x4b8/0x1510

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff80238697>] do_fork+0xa7/0x2b0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff806fa62f>] _spin_unlock_irq+0x1f/0x30

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff802440a3>] sigprocmask+0x83/0xf0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff8020b8ce>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff8020bbe7>] ptregscall_common+0x67/0xb0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Code: f0 ff 46 28 48 89 75 00 49 ff c0 48 83 c5 08 ff cf 74 61 48 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RIP  [<ffffffff80236950>] dup_fd+0x1b0/0x2f0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RSP <ffff810133213d58>

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora CR2: ffffffffffffa8e8

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffffffffa8e8 RIP: 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff80291dd5>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora PGD 203067 PUD 204067 PMD 0 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Oops: 0000 [2] SMP 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora CPU 0 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Modules linked in: ipv6 nvidia(P)

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Pid: 31840, comm: runscript.sh Tainted: P      D 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #3

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff80291dd5>]  [<ffffffff80291dd5>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RSP: 0018:ffff810133213ad8  EFLAGS: 00010296

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RAX: ffff81012fab5810 RBX: ffffffffffffa8c0 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RDX: ffff810133213fd8 RSI: ffff81013f7d3900 RDI: ffffffffffffa8c0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000001 R09: ffffffff8023d00b

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000291 R12: ffff81013f7d3900

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora R13: ffff8101030d1340 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: 0000000000000000

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffffffff80942000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora CR2: ffffffffffffa8e8 CR3: 0000000000201000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Process runscript.sh (pid: 31840, threadinfo ffff810133212000, task ffff81013fda0000)

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Stack:  0000000000000007 0000000000000000 ffff81013f7d3900 ffffffff8023bbd9

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora ffff81013eb70900 ffff81013f7d3900 ffff81013fda0000 ffff81013fda0660

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora 0000000000000001 ffff81013eb70900 ffff810133213ca8 ffffffff8023d026

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Call Trace:

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff8023bbd9>] put_files_struct+0xe9/0x120

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff8023d026>] do_exit+0x196/0x910

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff804beadd>] do_unblank_screen+0x1d/0x150

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff806fcc92>] do_page_fault+0x582/0x910

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff8023100c>] enqueue_entity+0xac/0x1b0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff80231a7c>] task_rq_lock+0x4c/0x90

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff806fac6d>] error_exit+0x0/0x84

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff80236950>] dup_fd+0x1b0/0x2f0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff80236936>] dup_fd+0x196/0x2f0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff80236ae5>] copy_files+0x55/0x80

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff802374b8>] copy_process+0x4b8/0x1510

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff80238697>] do_fork+0xa7/0x2b0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff806fa62f>] _spin_unlock_irq+0x1f/0x30

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff802440a3>] sigprocmask+0x83/0xf0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff8020b8ce>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora [<ffffffff8020bbe7>] ptregscall_common+0x67/0xb0

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Code: 8b 47 28 48 89 f5 85 c0 74 56 48 8b 47 20 48 85 c0 74 48 48 

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RIP  [<ffffffff80291dd5>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora RSP <ffff810133213ad8>

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora CR2: ffffffffffffa8e8

Feb 20 22:18:25 flora Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

```

Any tips on how to debug this? Is there a way I can view file descriptors when the system crashes (I think thet magic sysrq does not have such option...)

Maybe a bug in spinlock implementation??

cheers

----------

## amazarak

OK, it seems that nvidia driver is innocent. I've upgraded to the latest available *testing* version of the driver (169.12). I also disabled nvidia module auto-loading, so that the kernel does not get tainted asap. And I've built new kernel release, gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9.

I've run the system for a while and everything seemed to be fine, so I decided to at last emerge something bigger, namely gnome-light.

After the emerge completed, I rebooted, and during system shutdown, at the usual point (just after stopping eth0), I got:

```

Feb 29 17:07:59 flora shutdown[5647]: shutting down for system reboot

Feb 29 17:07:59 flora init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Feb 29 17:08:00 flora sshd[5546]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Feb 29 17:08:01 flora dhcpcd[4417]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

Feb 29 17:08:01 flora dhcpcd[4417]: eth0: removing default route via 192.168.1.1 metric 0

Feb 29 17:08:01 flora dhcpcd[4417]: eth0: deleting IP address 192.168.1.3/24

Feb 29 17:08:01 flora dhcpcd[4417]: eth0: exiting

Feb 29 17:08:01 flora get_unused_fd: slot 3 not NULL!

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora ------------[ cut here ]------------

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora kernel BUG at fs/open.c:1018!

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora invalid opcode: 0000 [1] SMP 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora CPU 0 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Modules linked in: ipv6

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Pid: 5663, comm: bash Not tainted 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 #1

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8028dfdd>]  [<ffffffff8028dfdd>] fd_install+0x4d/0x60

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RSP: 0018:ffff8101395f1f08  EFLAGS: 00010206

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RAX: ffff810139277000 RBX: 000000000000000a RCX: 000000000000000a

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RDX: ffff81013a0bf140 RSI: ffff810139068700 RDI: ffff8101390d6080

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RBP: ffff8101390d6000 R08: 000000000000000a R09: ffff81013a0bff80

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora R10: 0000000000000036 R11: 0000000000000212 R12: ffff810139068700

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora R13: 000000000000000a R14: ffff810139068700 R15: 0000000000000000

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora FS:  00002acb5aeb6f40(0000) GS:ffffffff808c8000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora CR2: 000000000060d7ec CR3: 000000013b1dd000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Process bash (pid: 5663, threadinfo ffff8101395f0000, task ffff81013814e720)

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Stack:  000000000000000a 000000000000000a ffff8101390d6000 ffffffff8029cc59

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora 0000000000000000 fffffffffffffff7 ffff810139068700 0000000000000001

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora 000000000000000a ffffffff8029cf9e 0000000000000000 000000000000000a

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Call Trace:

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8029cc59>] dupfd+0x129/0x160

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8029cf9e>] sys_fcntl+0x19e/0x320

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8020b8ae>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Code: 0f 0b eb fe 66 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 48 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RIP  [<ffffffff8028dfdd>] fd_install+0x4d/0x60

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RSP <ffff8101395f1f08>

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffffffffff8728 RIP: 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8028e005>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora PGD 203067 PUD 204067 PMD 0 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Oops: 0000 [2] SMP 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora CPU 0 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Modules linked in: ipv6

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Pid: 5663, comm: bash Tainted: G      D 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 #1

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8028e005>]  [<ffffffff8028e005>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RSP: 0018:ffff8101395f1cb8  EFLAGS: 00010296

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RAX: ffff810139277010 RBX: ffffffffffff8700 RCX: 0000000000000000

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RDX: ffff8101395f1fd8 RSI: ffff8101390d6000 RDI: ffffffffffff8700

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: ffffffff80852b4b

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 00000000000000ec R12: ffff8101390d6000

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora R13: ffff81013a0bf140 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: 0000000000000000

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffffffff808c8000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora CR2: ffffffffffff8728 CR3: 0000000000201000 CR4: 00000000000026e0

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Process bash (pid: 5663, threadinfo ffff8101395f0000, task ffff81013814e720)

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Stack:  0000000000000103 0000000000000000 ffff8101390d6000 ffffffff8023b789

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora ffff810138084d00 ffff8101390d6000 ffff81013814e720 0000000000000001

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora ffff81013814ed7c ffff810139068700 0000000000000000 ffffffff8023cb67

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Call Trace:

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8023b789>] put_files_struct+0xe9/0x120

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8023cb67>] do_exit+0x197/0x900

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff806ebb38>] _spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x8/0x10

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8020d1b2>] die+0x52/0x70

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8020d684>] do_invalid_op+0x84/0xa0

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8028dfdd>] fd_install+0x4d/0x60

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff80298366>] cached_lookup+0x26/0xc0

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff80299666>] may_open+0x206/0x2d0

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8029bf99>] open_namei+0x99/0x6a0

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff806ec0bd>] error_exit+0x0/0x84

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8028dfdd>] fd_install+0x4d/0x60

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8028dfb5>] fd_install+0x25/0x60

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8029cc59>] dupfd+0x129/0x160

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8029cf9e>] sys_fcntl+0x19e/0x320

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora [<ffffffff8020b8ae>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Code: 8b 47 28 48 89 f5 85 c0 74 56 48 8b 47 20 48 85 c0 74 48 48 

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RIP  [<ffffffff8028e005>] filp_close+0x15/0x90

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora RSP <ffff8101395f1cb8>

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora CR2: ffffffffffff8728

Feb 29 17:08:04 flora Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

Feb 29 17:08:30 flora SysRq : Emergency Sync

Feb 29 17:08:30 flora Emergency Sync complete

Feb 29 17:08:32 flora SysRq : Emergency Remount R/O

```

It's seems not to be the fault of nvidia driver, because the module was not loaded during the session when the error occured. As you can see, the kernel is not P-tainted.

As you gentoo-gurus remain silent, do you think I should seek help in main kernel's team?

It's strange because the bug seems to be serious (appears very frequently - nearly every time the system is under medium load during the session), and I don't believe I am the only one who uses such kernel configuration (x86_64 + SMP on Core2 Duo).

I would be grateful in any kind of advice - for example where to search for help next

best regards

----------

## didymos

Yeah, I think seeking help on the LKML or the kernel.org bugzilla might be a good idea.  This seems to be a fairly low-level issue.  Have you considered testing out newer and older kernel versions to see if it still appears?  It definitely could be a kernel bug, but it might also be triggered by a problem in hardware.  What is the hardware involved anyway?  Obviously, motherboard and chipset are important, but it could even be something with the drives installed.

----------

## amazarak

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Have you considered testing out newer and older kernel versions to see if it still appears?  It definitely could be a kernel bug, but it might also be triggered by a problem in hardware.  What is the hardware involved anyway?

 

Yes, I've considered trying different variants of the kernel. Especially I'm going to try disabling SMP, as I suspect that the problem may lie simultaneous modification of some internal kernel structures by threads running on separate cores. Also, I may try building a 32-bit version (yet 64-bit support was the main reason why I try Gentoo - I want to benefit from my 4 GB RAM  :Smile:  ), and try different architectures (down to i386).

My hardware is (un)fortunately relatively new: a santa-rosa based laptop with core2 duo, 965-series chipset, 4GB ram, Nvidia GPU, etc., so reverting to earlier kernel (like 2.4) is rather pointless.

I don't attach my lspci -vvv, because I haven't figured out yet how to attach a (rather large) file to a post on this forum.

Anyway, during upcoming weeks I'll be quite busy so I doubt if I will be able to find enough time to investigate the problem.

[edit]

Of course I would greatly appreciate any tips on how to trace kernel problems - which "kernel-hacking" compilation options are essential, which of them prove to be usually useful, which are definitely overkill in my case, etc.

cheers

----------

## didymos

Just post lspci.  Cut and paste.  You shouldn't post giant files here anyway.   A pastebin or somesuch is more appropriate.

----------

## amazarak

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Just post lspci.

 

Voilla!

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0425 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

09:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

09:01.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

09:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)

09:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

09:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

lsusb:

```

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 08ff:1600 AuthenTec, Inc. 

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c019 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 174f:6a31  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0b05:1712 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000   

```

More info on the hardware may be found at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_F3SV

I've noticed that lspci reports for the chipset are different. May this mean inappropriate or missing driver?

cheers

----------

## didymos

Looks about the same to me.  What lspci reports depends on your version of the /usr/share/misc/pci.ids file.  On one machine, I used to get a bunch of unknown device entries, whereas now they've all got "proper" names.  The only big difference is that your unknown network controller is shown as a 4965 on the wiki, and the top two entries on the wiki are more specific.  The pci.ids file is basically just a big text list, with a format like:

```

<vendor id>

   <device id>  <name>

```

There's another level, but it's not used as much. Whatever name there is, if any, gets displayed.  Otherwise, it defaults to the unknown device thing. A lot of the time, all there is a vendor id. Try running "update-pciids"; you should get a different listing.

----------

## amazarak

Kernel updated to 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 and the problem still exists.

I recompiled the kernel with SMP disabled and will try to reproduce the error. If I fail, this might indicate that there is come race condition down in the vfs code... This doesn't seem very likely to me however - why would I be the only one to notice it?

cheers

----------

## amazarak

At last I managed to manually cause the crash  :Smile: 

Kernel dumped when I manually downed eth0. Nevertheless, I wasn't able to crash the system again (even that I've tried to re-create the exact sequence of the network configuration that I've been performin during the crash) so the problem still appears at random.

[edit] It is very likely that I am on the right track, because as I wrote earlier, during shutdown the system crashed when bringing down network interfaces.

I will write if I find something more.

Any tips on debugging network driver-related problems?

cheers

----------

